# travelling in spain



## dereversken (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi everyone, am travelling by boat to Bilbao end sept.,we would like to explore a little of northern spain, before heading towards Valencia area.we have a timeframe of 6-8weks in mind,and we are towing a car on a trailer.We would appreciate any tips regarding stopovers in campsites/or otherwise, etc en-route, and suggestions on a good route to take even. thanks ken


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Did that route about 3 years ago in May/june. I'll go and have a look see where we stopped and might get back to you latter if I can find any details. 
When we go we tend not to plan a lot just take a couple of books and keep a look out for site as we go along. 
Wobby


----------



## dereversken (Feb 22, 2006)

thanks any info. would be very helpful ken


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We have always failed to find sites on the north coast capable of taking our RV. All the coastal sites have difficult access.

DOES ANYONE KNOW ANY DIFFERENT ?

There is a popular site in Bilbao but have never been there.
St Sebastian is a fantastic place to visit if you like to " live " a little. We use St Jean de Luz in France ( 2-3 hours from Bilbao ) It is at the most an hours drive from there to St. Sebastian by car.

There is a site in Haro and one ( my favourite ) in Navarette which are both in La Rioja.

Burgos has a couple of decent sites

For me the best route is Pamplona. towards Zaragossa, take a short cut through La Almunia then down through Teruel. Easy, and a good part of it is toll free.

The only trouble with that route is there is not really any suitable sites to stop off and you may need to find a nice bar at which to rest!!


----------



## dereversken (Feb 22, 2006)

thanks Billym, if you have trouble with your RV, will i have problems because i`m towing a car along the north coast? KEN


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

billym said:


> We have always failed to find sites on the north coast capable of taking our RV. All the coastal sites have difficult access.


I agree with billym, years ago we took our caravan and found access a nightmare so have never returned with the RV.

Jim


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Things are a bit tight here in Spain when you get off the beaten track.When you are in Valencia Area no problem staying along side port america in Valencia,or behind the big white cultural/oceanagrafic centre, by the Marina in Cullera under the new bridge,by the beach at Gandia opposite end to marina,or anywhere along the seafront in Javea.Have a good holiday I will look out for you when you are in the Valencia area.
Hogan


----------



## dereversken (Feb 22, 2006)

thanks Hogan any ideas for a route with stops on the way down, I`m currently viewing sites and stopovers on the mhf campsites listing--looks like nit could be useful, but reccomendations are always a good idea Ken


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

The st j de luz/saraggosa/teruel route seems the best but dont expect much in the choice of spanish campsites they are all pretty rough and ready,camping la roullete at st j de luz is great though and cheap.
good luck


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I did a write up with pics on my trip this year round northern Spain and the West coast of France and it's in Motorhome Trips, titled "Hampshireman's Tour of Spain and France"

I am not proficient enough in this site to provide a link to it, but no doubt some helpful techie will and thanks in anticipation.

Bear in mind access is not a problem for us, but we did find sites with both good and bad considering large MHs and RVs. I think you will still find some good ones. The Alan Rogers Guide is good and lists access details, but the one at St jean de Luz, named in my trip would suit just about everyone I reckon.

Good searching, then reading and have a great trip


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Dereversken
I meant access to the sites is difficult. Driving on the main roads is easy enough its just when you go down towards the sea !!


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

BillyM, if that Bilbao site is the one I stayed at, which admittedly is an hour by bus away, there is no way I would suggest taking an RV or MH or big tugger. It is listed as bad in the Alan Rogers, but maybe it's not the one you're on about.
Cheers


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

We took our 33ft RV and tow car to Comillas and had no difficulty with access or parking. Turn off the Autovia from Santander for San Vicente down to the roundabout by the bridge turn right. Ignore the sign to playas continue until sign for Playa de Oyambre and Camping Rodero - a short way along he road turn left up a lane to camp entrance.
Nice views to sea and ideal for touring spectacular Picos de Europa, Potes, Santillana del Mar and San Vicente worth a visit. Didn't use facilities so can't comment. Weather - many wet days (November) and eventually moved for fear of sinking after seeing a 4x4 struggling on the grass pitches.


----------

